# GSP Found at Target in Fargo (updated w/ pics)



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

Beautiful Dog

He was picked up by Animal Control and is at the pound. Dog is in great condition, neutered and appears to have been cared for very well.

Sure hope somebody claims him. He will be put down on Friday if not claimed.

I'll post a picture a little later.


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Why in the hell would they put down a dog so soon after it was picked up? Those damned idiots at animal shelters should wait a minimum of 10 days for a chance the ownwer will come forward (what if somebody is on vacation for a week and person caring for the dog is cluelesss where to and who to contact to find the dog?). And then an effort should be made to find a new owner of an obvisiously well cared for dog. This is EXACTLY why I do not financially support animal shelters, as they should be renamed Animal Death Camps being the vast majority of animals are put to their death. And yes I understand an unadoptable dog needs to be put down, but all too often adoptable dogs are put down way too soon.

I'll get off my :soapbox: now. If nothing else, perhaps a member here needs a good pheasant dog and would consider adopting this GSP. :thumb:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sad... Hope someone claims him!!!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

We'll definitely go pick him up tomorrow if he's still there. :beer: That dog is not getting put down!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I found a home for him to accompany another GSP, "Bernie". I really hope he's still there tomorrow morning cause I definitely want to go pick up the little guy. :wink: I'll be calling 1st thing in the morning if I haven't heard otherwise.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Bandman, PM Dustin of your intent. :wink:

And who ever gets him--post up some pics of the dog this Fall to show others that a pound dog can indeed be a good hunting dog and companion. :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats great bandman, way to take some initiative


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I got the PM sent. :wink:

To say this dog would be going to the greatest and most committed dog owner I know would definitely be an understatement. He is definitely like an uncle to me and he's single (sometimes I think because he loves his dog so much.) :wink: You could ask anyone around town and you would get the same response from everyone. He and his dog are inseparable and he likes to talk about it like it's his kid.

Man, I hope this dog is still there in the morning! I will get to do a lot of pheasant hunting w/ him and Bernie so I couldn't be more excited for this opportunity.

Dustin, you're the man for bringing this dog here and saving his life!!! :beer:


----------



## flyshooter (Apr 21, 2007)

Dang that looks just like Dusty. Great pheasant dog.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Just got a message that he's still there and it looks like we're going to pick him up tomorrow over our lunch break. I couldn't be more pumped!!!!! 

I'll hopefully get some pictures posted up here in the next couple days w/ one of his many soon to be new buds, a yellow lab named "Champ".:wink:

A big thanks to Anna, Dustin's wife, who brought it to his attn and had him post it up on here even w/ him being out of town. k:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Out of town is right, here Dustin is serving our country in Iraq and is still making a difference state side at the same time. It is just another example of the VERY best actions that our Service men do for our country where ever they are.

And some guys wonder if the interenet and sites like NDO make a diffirence in the world of ours, well this is an example of how a guy 10,000+ miles away can indeed make a positive difference in other peoples lives.

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Kudos to you guys....You just saved a life of a beautiful dog. :beer: :thumb:
The eyes of the dog say it all!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Dustin and Bandman,

You are great people, Way to go!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I went to see him today and I couldn't be more impressed. 
The keeper told me I can come get him at 2:30 tomorrow and then he's all mine (after I pay for the shots and the registration). I'm so excited that I don't even know how I'm going to sleep tonight.

He was just so timid and you could tell he wanted to get out of there because everything was so foreign to him. I just wish we could have taken him today so bad.

If everything works out, this might become my dog instead of giving him to my buddy. I just don't see how I'm going to part with him after today. Either way, he's going to be one of the luckiest dogs in the world.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Awesome man.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Great story, you're a good guy bandman. Does he have a name?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

He will have a name by tomorrow. I've been trying to come up w/ an appropriate name for him and his situation.


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

You could name him Target or "Tar-Jay"

:beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Awesome guys! :run:


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

I just spoke to bandman and he picked the dog up at 2:30 today.

Said he's an awesome dog and they were just hanging out getting to know him and "socialize" a little.

I have to give all the credit to my lovely wife. I knew the dog would be OK though, because if bandman didn't go get him he was bound to be another in a line of fine hunting dogs to be spoiled beyond repair by her.

Congrats to bandman and Thanks to everyone for the help. Terry said he received a lot of calls about this dog.

Dustin


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Thought I'd add a few updated pics like I promised. Bailey is attached to me at the hip and I don't think he will be going anywhere but with me after today. :wink: 
[siteimg]6957[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6958[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6964[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6963[/siteimg]
These are only a handful of the many pics taken today. As you can see by the last picture he was so worn out by the end of the very busy day and is a completely amazing dog!! A huge thanks to everyone involved and to DL for helping me out so much. (The name Bailey was only fitting because we already had Champ as you can see. Football fans will definitely understand.)
:beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate the middle picture but love the last :beer:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

haha



> USSapper
> 
> I hate the middle picture but love the last


ima agreee with that, hes a good looking dog im glad he was saved


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

great fricken job, way to find this dog a home...................you went a lot further than a lot of guys would've gone, great job

:beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

USSapper said:


> I hate the middle picture but love the last :beer:


Are you making fun of my work shirt?? :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

If your a plumber then that shirt would fit fine :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha, he really must be some dog. He can't even stand upright yet he still ended up getting the lady into bed. Atta boy!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I went back in my time machine and changed sweatshirts Sap and I feel a lot better now also! :lol: :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

bandman said:


> I went back in my time machine and changed sweatshirts Sap and I feel a lot better now also! :lol: :beer:


:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ahh that made me laugh out loud haha!! Great stuff


----------

